# Had my first issue with the Sigma today



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

I went to the range to try out my new 642 Airweight, and brought the sigma along. 

Using the Sigma on the 5th round, I squeezed the trigger and no bang.

Dropped the mag, popped the round outta the pipe and the primer had an indentation in it but it looked weak, i popped it back in and it fired with no problem and so did the next 45 rounds.

Should I be worried? My dad did a little sanding and polishing of the internals of the gun and had an issue with the trigger not resetting however that was resolved and the trigger obviously reset since the round had an indentation in it from the firing pin.

What went wrong? Did I just have a crappy round? 

Winchester Ammo is what I was shooting

The gun is about 6 weeks old and ive prob shot 1000+ rounds through it with no incident until now. 

Any ideas on what might be causing this one guys?


Thanks,
Aaron. :smt024:smt068


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you cleaned the pistol?
More specificaly have you removed the Striker and cleaned it plus the bore it fits in?


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Blaster out with some Gun Blaster that is safe for plastics. :smt1099


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Did you check the primers of your other spent rounds? Next range visit do so. Look for consistency in the primer indentations, strong on all, weak but still strong enough to fire, or noticeably inconsistent. These different situations will lead you to different answers but you need to answer this question first.

I sent another 200 downrange with my 40VE today, officially putting me over 4,000. Each 25 or so rounds, I changed between the original guide rod/spring assembly and a Wolff #18 spring. The Wolff definitely cuts out some of the snappy recoil.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might remove the striker and blast out the bore it fits in plus the striker itself.

If a piece of debri found its way into that area it could slow the striker down 1 time or if it renained in place on a random basis.

Check the striker for burrs while it is out.


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice!!!*

Thanks for the input guys I appreciate it I will look into what you've mentioned. I cleaned it extensively and oiled it too.

I didn't remove the striker I not really sure how? Im assuming you remove the plastic on the back of the slide and it comes out the back??

Thanks again,

Aaron.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

High primers,that is primers that are not seated properly,are generally the cause of that incedent..The striker finished seating the primer so that it fired on the second try.. This can happen with reloads so why not with factory ammo also...


----------

